# HELP, LOOSING COOLANT AND WHITE SMOKE??



## mel0425 (Oct 10, 2009)

we THINK ITS THE HEAD, BUT THE CAR NEVER OVERHEATED AND RANDOMLY DUMPS COOLANT WITH WHITE SMOKE. iF IT IS THE HEAD WHATS THE EASIEST WAY TO DO THE HEAD GASKET JOB??


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like a head gasket. You could get your oil tested if you wanted to be absolutely sure. But I could always tell by looking and smelling my oil. If the HG goes, oil, coolant and gas start to mix and there is no mistaking the smell of gas in your oil, or the presence of water and antifreeze in the oil.
As far as the best way to do a headgasket? Do you have a Bentley for the car? That and search on AW or Audizine for a write up, but with a Bentley I would just dive in if you have some mechanical experience.


----------

